# Dancing with the Stars - Season 13 Promo Photoshoot - 36x



## astrosfan (10 Sep. 2011)

​


----------



## Claudia (10 Sep. 2011)

:thx: für die pics, die wollte ich als nächstes laden 

hier mal die Namen der Tanzpaare

David Arquette - Kym Johnson

Ron Artest - Peta Murgatroyd

Chaz Bono - Lacey Schwimmer

Elisabetta Canalis - Valentin Chmerkovskiy

Kristin Cavallari - Mark Ballas

Nancy Grace - Tristan MacManus

Rob Kardashian - Cheryl Burke

Carson Kressley - Anna Trebunskaya

Ricki Lake - Derek Hough

J.R. Martinez - Karina Smirnoff

Chynna Phillips - Tony Dovolani

Hope Solo - Maksim Chmerkovskiy ​


----------



## astrosfan (10 Sep. 2011)

War ich zum ersten Mal schneller?   
:thx: für die Namen :thumbup:


----------



## BriarRose (10 Sep. 2011)

Many thanks, Ricki Lake looks terrific.


----------



## Cherubini (22 Sep. 2011)

Danke für Hope!!


----------

